#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-04
<PCHelping> Tengo un problema con samba. Quiero ingresar a la carpeta de un usuario  y a veces se conecta y a veces no
<PCHelping> el mismo usuario en Windows XP se conecta perfecto
<PCHelping> cuando utilizo samba con mi Kubuntu 10.04 se conecta a veces
<PCHelping> la máuina del usuario está dentro de un dominio
<PCHelping> e ingreso de la siguiente manera: DOMINIO\usuario
<faktorqm> http://www.sismonda.com.ar/procedimientos/samba-para-compartir-carpetas-en-una-red-hogareñ
<faktorqm> lo hice yo ese tuto
<faktorqm> igual lo que comentas de que a veces anda y a veces no
<faktorqm> parece ser un problema de descubrimiento
<faktorqm> entre las compus, nada mas
<faktorqm> ingresar el usuario DOMINIO\usuario
<faktorqm> esta muy bien
<faktorqm> pero si vos le haces creer a tu samba que sos del mismo dominio que el que se quiere conectar
<faktorqm> no hace falta
<faktorqm> anyway, si anda a veces y a veces no,
<faktorqm> la solucion puede ser pinguear primero
<faktorqm> che tengo que salir, pregunta q vuelvo =
<faktorqm> salu2!
<PCHelping> es muy raro
<PCHelping> k
<PCHelping> ok
<PCHelping> gracias
 * mama21mama volvió
<faktorqm> PCHelping: volvi
<PCHelping> jaja
<PCHelping> es muuy rar...cuando reinicio entro perfecto
<PCHelping> entro un par de veces
<PCHelping> y al rato..así porque sí no entro más
<faktorqm> :o nunca me paso che, es raro posta
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-05
<jarfuch> buenas..
<jarfuch> perdon, estoy probando
<SergioMeneses> jarfuch, hi
<jarfuch> ok, gracias!
<unimix> faktorqm, ping
<novalettres> muy bieeeeen
<novalettres> entrando al irc por windows98
<novalettres> no me maten plis
<bouzomd> jaja
<bouzomd> que lindos recuerdos cuando entre por primera ves al irc por telnet
<Debian_> no se, yo me crie con la play 3 (?)
<bouzomd> yo con 386 2mb ram 500mb hd
<FREDD2> fua, tenia hd
<chory> buenas
<bouzomd> buenas
<faktorqm> wen dua
<faktorqm> dia
 * mama21mama 0/
<jose__> hola!!
<jose__> necesito ayuda con ssh
<mama21mama> jose__, hola; que ayuda?
<jose__> alguien aca sabe de telnet?
<CariTete1> buenas a todos. me sucede algo raro con el dispositivo wirele
<CariTete1> buenas a todos. me sucede algo raro con el dispositivo wireless en Ubuntu 10.04.
<CariTete1> es como que se activa luego de un tiempo de encendido el equipo
<CariTete1> alguien podria orientarme en como puedo solucionarlo? muy agradecido!
<FREDD2> ??
<CariTete1> no?
<FREDD2> no se te entiende
<CariTete1> sucede lo siguiente: instale el controlador de una tarjeta Broadcom BCM4312. cuando inicio Ubuntu 10.04, el sistema no reconoce ni las interfaces ni las redes, etc; pero luego de un tiempo de uso, mágicamente me dice que se conecta a la red inalámbrica
<CariTete1> es muy raro
<CariTete1> ahora estoy viendo si instalando "linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34" se soluciona
<CariTete1> no se si se entiende mas o menos
<FREDD2> si, entiendo
<FREDD2> no es tipico, pero suele suceder
<FREDD2> tanto en las wifi, como en las ethernet
<FREDD2> a veces las tener que levantar a mano
<FREDD2> fijate el orden, por hay levanta el modulo de la placa despues de levantar la placa misma
<CariTete1> claro, cuando intento levantarla a mano me dice que no existe el dispositivo
<CariTete1> como me fijo el orden ?
<FREDD2> cuando inicia, vas a ver que dide "load tu modulo"
<FREDD2> lo debe hacer antes del ifconfig
<FREDD2> si haces iwconfig que te tira?
<FREDD2> otro muchacho hace unos dias tenia algo parecido, le tomaba la placa ala segunda
<FREDD2> anda saber por que
<CariTete1> "no wireless extensions" y no muestra la interfaz eth1, que es la wireless
<FREDD2> cuando es asi reinicia la red /etc/init.d/networking
<CariTete1> okey. pruebo
<CariTete1> tampoco, no me lee el dispositivo
<FREDD2> me mataste che
<FREDD2> fijate algun tuto sobre tu placa
<CariTete1> si, eso he estado buscando. pero casi todos indican instalar el paquete b43fwcutter
<CariTete1> seguire buscando
<FREDD2> y proba
<FREDD2> mucho de las wifi no se
<CariTete1> te consulto. no comprendi lo que decias de ver el orden de los modulos
<FREDD2> claro
<FREDD2> a veces esta mal el orden, por ej, primero levanta la plca de red (ifconfig) y despues levanta el modulo de la placa (ne modules por ej)
<FREDD2> entonces jamas va a funcionar
<FREDD2> lo tenes que hacer a mano, a menos que el sistema insista en levantarla
<CariTete1> claro, entiendo
<CariTete1> muchas gracias por tu tiempo FREDD2 :D
<FREDD2> de nada che
<FREDD2> 90 pesos
<FREDD2> ajjajajaa
<CariTete1> jajaja! aceptas Paypal ? :p
<FREDD2> claro!
<FREDD2> espejitos, cajitas de colores
<FREDD2> cualquier cosa!
<CariTete1> jajaja ... muchas gracias che!
<FREDD2> de nada!
<FREDD2> te gano?
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<CariTete> aún no lo he conseguido :(
<FREDD2> no te asustes, que no es nada raro
<FREDD2> suele pasar
<CariTete> siii. con insistencia va a salir andando ... eso espero :)
<FREDD2> claro, seguramente en algun upgrade se soluciona
<CariTete> seguro que si!
<CariTete> de todas formas, a ver si puedo conseguirlo antes de hacer un upgrade
<FREDD2> pega el error que te tira en google
<FREDD2> seguro alguna solucion te salta
<CariTete> es cierto, voy a probar eso ...
<FREDD2> yo siempre hago eso
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> pongo el programa, dispositivo o lo que fuese y el error
<CariTete> claro, con google la solucion a todo, o casi todo
<FREDD2> asi es
<CariTete> FREDD2: te consulto por si conoces como hacerlo. sabes que intento "activar" el controlador de la Broadcom desde "Controladores de hardware" y no me deja hacerlo. me arroja el siguiente error: "Lo sentimos, la instalación de este controlador falló."
<FREDD2> trata de hacerlo o compilarlo o con apt
<FREDD2> ese erro no dice nada
<CariTete> ok.
<Cuco> FREDD2: heyy como te fue?
<FREDD2> Cuco, !
<FREDD2> creo que bien
<FREDD2> si es asi, me llamaran
<Cuco> wiii buenisimo
<FREDD2> o eso espero
<FREDD2> ajaajaj
<Cuco> :P
<Cuco> vas a ver que si!
<FREDD2> :P
<FREDD2> salis de joda hoy?
<Cuco> no se
<Cuco> jejeje
<Cuco> a lo mejor si
<Cuco> tenemos las colectividades aca
<FREDD2> que eso?
<FREDD2> es*
<Cuco> FREDD2: es una fiesta que se hace, de los paises, osea de la gente que tenemos de otros paises aca, hay una carpa con cada pais y sus comidas, info de la cultura, artesanias, bailes, etc
<FREDD2> birrines
<FREDD2> jajaja
<Cuco> jejejejeje
<FREDD2> imagino que nada gratis
<Cuco> y no
<Cuco> solo la entrada
<Cuco> pero bueno
<FREDD2> bueno, es algo
<Cuco> :P
<FREDD2> :P
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-06
 * mama21mama se despide hasta mas tarde... 
<FREDD2> :P
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<clvx> hola, para hacer rollback a los updates del synaptic.. se acaba  de actualizar el flashplayer y la actualización ha corrompido el  plugin.. estoy usando ubuntu 10.10
<clvx> ubuntu 10.10 64bits
<bouzomd> mmmm
<bouzomd> yo probaria poner el flashplayer manualmente
<clvx> bouzomd, ya lo arreglé.. terminé forzando el cambió de version desde mismo synaptic
<clvx> gracias de todas maneras.
<araujow> Buenas tardes a todos
<correo-e> hola
<CariTete> hola FREDD2
<CariTete> queria comentarte que solucione el problema del WiFi en Ubuntu 10.04 con estas instrucciones: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-07
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-31
<marianom> buen dia ubuntu-ar
<unimix> marianom, buen dia, semana, fin de mes y comienzo del nuevo
<virusuy> buenas!
<unimix> virusuy, o/
<virusuy> unimix: 0\
<virusuy> ups, era para el otro lado :-P
<unimix> :) algo militar pero se entiende igual como saludo :P
<virusuy> jajajaj si
<virusuy> como va todo por ahi ?
<granjero> hola, como hago para poder bajar todos los archivos de una pagina con wget?
<granjero> ese comando me da wget  http://criticadigital.com/tapaedicion/*.pdf me da este aviso Aviso: HTTP no permite comodines.
<granjero> alguna idea como bajar todos los diarios que están alli alojados?
<govatent> creo que te puedo ayudar
<govatent> creo que con "wget -r http://criticadigital.com/tapaedicion/"
<govatent> granjero: ping
<granjero> ahi anduvo
<granjero> con -r
<govatent> perfecto
<virusuy> beuno: UDS?
<beuno> virusuy, no, me lo saltee esta vez
<virusuy> beuno: por tema de cash ?
<virusuy> o vos ibas sponsoreado ?
<beuno> virusuy, no, iria sponsoreado, es mas para dejar de viajar un poco
<virusuy> ta bien
<virusuy> el sponsoreo incluye viaje, estadia y comida, no ?
<beuno> si, todo completo
<virusuy> me imagino que te mandaran a hoteles buenos
<beuno> si, suelen ser lindos
<beuno> es aca UDS esta vuelta: http://www.thecaribeorlando.com/caribe-royale/
<virusuy> a ver
<virusuy> pah, estan excelente
<virusuy> te habias hospedado ya ahi ?
<beuno> en ese hotel, no
<beuno> pero tengo unos 25 viajes encima, asi que he estado en varios  :)
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> el mejor , cual fue ?
<beuno> creo que el de budapest: www.corinthia.com/Budapest/home
<virusuy> wow
<virusuy> simplemente, WOW
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-01
<marianom> hola ubuntu-ar
<beuno> o/
<virusuy> unimix: ayer quise dar mi derecho a replica en ubuntu-uy y no me dejaron !!!
<virusuy> :-P
<unimix> virusuy, como es eso ? a raiz de que ?
<virusuy> unimix: a raiz de tus comentarios sobre mi fallida camara en google hangout
 * unimix waves
<virusuy> :-P
<unimix> :D jaja !! No te enojaste, cierto ? Me parecio divertido e inocente
<virusuy> para nada unimix
<unimix> por que no te dejaron ?
<unimix> quien no te dejo ?
<virusuy> porque estaban ya en reunion
<unimix> ahhh, cierto !!
<virusuy> y ta, no queiria hacer OT .-P
<unimix> bueno, podes usar tu derecho a replica hoy por la tarde
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> como va todo por alla ?
<unimix> tranqui, intentando organizar el dia para que rinda al maximo
<unimix> posible
<virusuy> es buenisimo eso.
<unimix> si, si el contexto te deja, si. Pero suele ocurrir que basta con planificar algo par que el universo insista en que tenes que alterar todo eso que planeaste
<virusuy> jajja
<virusuy> pasa muy seguido, y mas en mi trabajo
<unimix> sep. xactamente y en general en ambitos laborales
<chory> lo urgente antes q lo importante ?
<chory> eso em suena de algun lado :P
<virusuy> mira unimix justo que hablamos de plan ceibal el fin de semana
<virusuy> tengo que recompilar un kernel para que soporte bluetooth
<virusuy> .-D
<virusuy> :-D
<marianom> ah, somos una banda
<wail> سلام
<marianom> سلام== "?fiera, no tenes un peso para la birra"
<granjero> segun el traductor de google سلام significa paz
<marianom> no hay lugar en el mundo para los humoristas
<granjero> despues de reirme quise saber que era ese geroglífico
<marianom> podemos hacer algunos comentarios acidos sobre si la palabra "paz" existe en árabe pero creo que este stand up va a terminar a las piñas así  que mejor nos quedamos con la corrección política
<marianom> lenny bruce hubo uno solo!
<unimix> estas afiladisimo marianom :)
<marianom> dame un whisky mas y hasta Bailando por un sueño no paro. Tiembla el mago sin dientes, unimix :)
<marianom> aunque me parece que estoy mas para Café Fashion
<unimix> Fiera !! Tigre !! "mostro" :P
<zeroadrenaline> cuando sale una juntada de birras ubunteras?
<Z37A> Hola gente
<govatent> hola
<granjero-working> hola, no encuentro la opcion "conectar con el servidor" en 11.10. alguien sabe donde está?
<granjero-working> google no me esta ayudando
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-02
<sismo-f> no estoy en la compu con 11.10 ahora, desde el menú cuando ves el árbol de directorios no podes?
<sismo-f> a donde queres conectarte?
<sismo-f> a una red de windows
<sismo-f> ftp?
<virusuy> el "conectar con el servidor" está dentro de nautilus ahora
<virusuy> por lo menos en Gnome3
<virusuy> granjero: el "conectar con el servidor" está dentro de nautilus ahora
<granjero> si virusuy gracias
<virusuy> granjero: vas a tener que abir nautilus dentro de menú archivo esta "conectar"
<granjero> luego de dar muchas vueltas lo encontre de casuealidad
<granjero> en google no logre encontrar nada
<virusuy> se, me costo pila la primera vez
<granjero> =)
<virusuy> alguno sabe donde conseguir el logo de debian lo suficientemente grande como para colocarlo en una remera ?
<virusuy> ta, ya consegui
<unimix> [solved] :)
<virusuy> unimix: como va ?
<unimix> Excelente :) y vos ?
<unimix> acordate de tu derecho a replica :P
<Z37A> gente voy a cargarle comida al auto (nafta) y espero volver para cuando arranquen!!!!
<PabloRubianes> hola que tal...?
<virusuy> hola mister Licencia
<unimix> ya vuelvo
<granjero> hoy hay otra meeting?
<unimix> Buenas noches a todos
<unimix> En un ratito mas empezamos la reunion organizativa programada
<unimix> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ar/262/detail/
<unimix> Para los que no estuvieron en la de la semana pasada o no pudieron leer el log
<unimix> pueden hacerlo meintras tanto dirigiendose a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings/ReunionesOrganizativas
<unimix> los puntos a tratar, pendientes de la anterior, son los tres ultimos de la agenda original
<unimix> Ok. comenzamos ?
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> Alguna pregunta, dudas o comentarios sobre lo tratado durante la reunion anterior ?
<unimix> Ok. vayamos entonces al punto Ubuntu Team Reports
<unimix> Como bien habia observado EuzkoArima, hay una vinculacion cercana entre Ubuntu Team Reports, Ubuntu LoCo Teams Events y los contenidos y acciones a llevar a cabo en la wiki ..
<unimix> como consecuencia de que entendemos que la wiki reflejaria una buena parte del accionar del grupo
<unimix> tema que esta en manos del grupo recientemente formado
<unimix> A su vez, Team Reports y Events no requieren de mucha labor, solo recordar que hay que realizar las registraciones
<unimix> para no quedar mal parados en los momentos de evaluacion, por ejemplo
<unimix> y mostrar, tambien, al resto de la comunidad que estamos activos
<unimix> Hasta ahora y desde fines del 2009, principios del 2010, la registracion en ambas areas la estuve haciendo yo, en forma no muy regular hasta que me tiraronde las orejas durante la re-aprobacion del LoCo Team
<EuzkoArima> si, casi casi podrían ser el mismo grupo que se encargue de las dos cosas
<unimix> ahora estamos avanzados en lo que respecto a Reports y al dia con Meetings/Events
<unimix> En mi opinion personal, si, no habria ningun problema o conflicto en que un mismo grupo de personas se encargue de ambas cosas
<unimix> Para ambos casos el secreto esta en no dejar pasar mucho tiempo
<EuzkoArima> ok, quienes se proponen para este grupo "dual" ?
<unimix> primero porque uno pierde la constancia, luego porque habra que hacer memoria sobre que sucedio, de que se trataba, etc. Es decir, reconstruir los acontecimeintos para poder informarlos
<unimix> yo no tengo problemas en continuar, si alguien mas me acompaña
<unimix> obviamente, es necesario contar con cuenta en P
<unimix> perdon, LP
<EuzkoArima> si no aparece más gente, yo te acompaño
<unimix> Parece que hasta aqui somos dos activos en el canal :P
<EuzkoArima> jejeje, si me parece que esto es un dialogo
<granjero> yo vengo leyendo =) pero estoy en el laburo y voy y vengo
<Z37A> Volvi gente
<EuzkoArima> Guille, seamos prácticos, anotame en el grupo no más
<unimix> El grupo que se encargue de estos menesteres debera estar bien comunicado con los que organicen eventos, trabajen al wiki, organicen reuniones, etc.
<unimix> Ok, entonces para Team Reports y Events/Meetings vamos nosotros dos.
<EuzkoArima> ok
<unimix> El proximo punto requiere de la presencia de mas personas ya que son tareas que involucran a mucha gente
<Z37A> Perdon gente, me perdi una parte pero que onda con la wiki al final
<unimix> no necesariamente en forma estatica, sino que tambien podrian ser grupos formados dinamicamente a efectos de un tema especifico
<EuzkoArima> habia quedado un grupo armado la vez pasada
<unimix> veamos, para organizarnos un poco mas, mi sugerencia es que cada grupo formado realice sus propias reuniones
<Z37A> EuzkoArima, pero yo me habia postulado tambien para el grupo y quiero saber si al final quedo o no ese grupo
<unimix> Z37A, leiste las conclusiones de la reunion pasada ?
<EuzkoArima> no me acuerdo, pero unimix mandó mail con el reporte
<Z37A> unimix, emmm si te digo que si? o sea no me quedo bien en claro lo que hablamos de esa parte, habiamos quedado en el informe y que lo veiamos hoy
<unimix> Z37A, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings/ReunionesOrganizativas
<unimix> donde dice que habria un informe que se veria hoy ?
<Z37A> listo gracias!!! y perdon!
<Z37A> claro es el que envie por mail
<unimix> propuesta != informe
<Z37A> va cuasi informe, queria decir en pocas palabras que es un desastre el estado actual!
<unimix> eso estuvo bueno pero creo que les esta faltando algo de comnicacion y elaboracion de ideas, consenso en que como, cuando, donde y por que
<Z37A> si es verdad, igualmente te dig que es algo que nos va a llevar tiempo
<unimix> logico, nadie dijo que seria instataneo
<Z37A> hay mucho para organizar y primero creo que habria que ponernos en claro el como, claro junto con rhadios, sismo y juanca
<unimix> tampoco pusimos plazos
<unimix> eso es parte de la propuesta que el grupo haga despues de evaluar el trabajo a realizar
<unimix> INHO
<unimix> sorry IMHO
<unimix> Z37A, a eso me referia con de comunicarse, conectarse, elaborar ideas, consensuar y arribar a algo en conjunto
<Z37A> buenbo, esta semana estoy viendo de encotnrar como contactarnos y sacar algo en comun entonces
<unimix> esta claro que, ya sea por propia idiosincracia o por falta de ejercicio, al principio costara un poco arrancar, pero una vez en marcha
<unimix> estoy seguro que los resultados entusiasmaran a muchos de Ustedes y a otros tambien
<Z37A> si seguro unimix
<unimix> igualmente, en lo que personalmente pueda ayudar, saben que pueden contar conmigo
<unimix> bueno, decia que el proximo punto de la agenda requiere, a mi entender, la participacion de mas gente en la reunion
<EuzkoArima> que hacemos ? esperamos o va para la próxima ?
<unimix> porque definir una metodologia, una forma que todos conozcamos de como se generaran los grupos que se encarguen de organizar RPs, charlas, atender el stand en un evento, etc requiere del acuerdo de una masa critica de miembros
<EuzkoArima> coincido
<EuzkoArima> quizás convenga "publicitarlo" en la lista y el foro durante la semana para convocar más gente para la próxima
<unimix> Aguantemos un poco mas y si no se agrega mas gente dejamos hasta donde llegamos y agendamos ese punto para la proxima reunion
<EuzkoArima> ok
<EuzkoArima> mientras comento (aunque unimix ya sabe) que mi interesa formar parte de ese grupo
<unimix> sep, totalmente porque hay que generar presencia, sino la diaria borra todo
<Z37A> dale un rato mas me aguanto! Hoy arranque muy temprano a trabajar!
<unimix> sisi, recuerdo :)
<EuzkoArima> obviamente con más gente en el equipo
<unimix> El objetivo de este ultimo punto de la agenda es poder lograr que mas gente participe, aunque sea una vez al año, en la organizacion de algun acontecimiento
<Z37A> EuzkoArima, que queres entrar tambien al grupo de la wiki? venite que hacemos lugarcito nomas!!!! jajajaja
<unimix> esto para evitar que siempre sean los mismos y para que otras personas ganen habilidades en ese sentido al trabajar con quienes ya hicieron alguna experiencia
<EuzkoArima> jejeje, vos sabes que lo mio es lo presencial ;)
<Z37A> EuzkoArima, yo tambien prefiero mas lo prescencial, pero lo organizativo en su medida como que da el balance justo!!! jajaja
<unimix> tengamos presente el viejo dicho "el cementerio esta lleno de gente con buenas intenciones y voluntad"
<unimix> es decir, no alcanza con "yo me prendo", es decirlo y hacerlo, ser consecuente consigo mismo
<unimix> yo creo que no deberia haber nada estatico, que quienes se hayan aburrido de llevar a cabo un tipo de tarea, perfectamente pueden pedir un cambio de actividades
<unimix> y cuando me refiero a lo estatico no hablo de un dia, hablo de varios meses (por las dudas, vio ?)
<Z37A> sep, eso esta bueno
<unimix> de esa forma ganamos habilidades que se complementan y nadie se veria forzado a hacer lo que no le genera satisfacciones
<EuzkoArima> si, creo que al cabo de varios meses uno a veces necesita un cambio para no hacer siempre lo mismo, cuantos meses son varios depende de cada uno
<Z37A> yo ahora me podria poner las pilas con arreglar la wiki, peor una vez arrreglada estaria bueno cambiar role y que otro la siga
<unimix> y en esa ultima palabra esta el secreto de alguien enchufado en lo que hace
<unimix> Z37A, si, me parece buena idea !
<unimix> en mi opinion, tenemos que darle movimiento al team, generar cierta dinamica que permita crecer, evolucionar y generar expectativas que luego la gente pueda cumplir
<unimix> sino terminaremos vegetando
<Z37A> igual creo yo que mas alla de estas reuniones pro IRC deberiamos hacer algunas prescenciales
<unimix> traducido al criollo: tenemos que empujar el techo
<unimix> una cosa no quita a la otra
<EuzkoArima> creo que presenciales pueden ser útiles a cada grupo, pero dependerá del grupo en si
<unimix> tranquilamente se pueden hacer reuniones en ambos ambitos, inclusive en forma alternada
<unimix> pero esta claro que las presenciales no contaran con la participacion de gente que no puede asistir, por las razones que sean
<unimix> y eso le quita ideas, aportes, otros puntos de vista
<unimix> +1 EuzkoArima
<unimix> Bueno, en vista de que son casi las 23 hs. y que terminamos siendo tres participantes activos, propongo dar por terminada la reunion hasta donde llegamos
<unimix> la proxima reunion la hacemos la semana que vien, a la misma hora ?
<EuzkoArima> +1
<Z37A> dale unimix voy a intentar estar
<unimix> por lo menos como propuesta tentativa ?
<Z37A> pasa que justo los martes salgo a correr a esta hora jajaja (o sea caminar, pero para mi es como correr!!!)
<unimix> recuerden que lo mas importante sucede entre las reuniones, no durante las mismas :)
<EuzkoArima> eso !!
<Z37A> yo la verdad no se que temas quedan pendientes, hay una lista?
<unimix> podes salir despues de la reunion, ahora el clima es mas agradable y mas adelante sera un alivio :P
<Z37A> sep pero es justo esa hora unimix jajaja, es que salgo con gente, pero no hay drama, si no salgo a lo sumo la sigo desde el celu, se cortarar y no hablare mucho pero estare!
<unimix> Z37A, te pase el link con la agenda original y lo tratado en la ultima reunion !
<Z37A> el que me pasaste esta el resumen
<Z37A> ahh la parte de arriba!!!
<unimix> y tambien esta el log de la reunion
<Z37A> perdon es la hora, hoy arranque 8:30 a laburar!!!!
<Z37A> y esta semana me la pase corriendo y durmiendo 5 horas por dia jajaja
<unimix> bueh, una vez a la semana ... alguna vez te tenia que tocar :p
<Z37A> jajajajajaj
<Z37A> no posta vengo corriendo hace semanas
<unimix> a mi me reulta complicado correr y dormir :)
<Z37A> si, pero tengo que hacerlo!!! jajaja
<unimix> pero hace una cosa por vez ! :)
<Z37A> y ahora el driving estoy tirando 100 cada vez que voy!!!
<Z37A> le estoy poniendo pilas, el profesor quiere que compita y me esta haciendo la cabeza!!!!
<unimix> muy bien !! En cualquier momento hacemos el Argentina LoCo Team Open en alguna cancha de categoria
<Z37A> dale cuando quieras
<Z37A> ahh me compre el equipo!!!! un macgregor usado, lo extendi media pulgada
<unimix> ojo que no dije de que tipo de categoria :p
<unimix> bien ! para empezar estan buenos esos palos
<Z37A> que opinas del equipito ese?
<Z37A> es varilla de acero lo unico, es que soy pobre, no me da para el callaway de carbono!!!
<unimix> siempre hay que arrancar con equipo usado. Y si te prende el bicho del golf y evolucionas bien, recien ahi te compras equipamiento nuevo o usado pero de mejor calidad
<unimix> acordate que sigue siendo mas importante el indio que la flecha
<Z37A> si obvio
<Z37A> pero despues de practicar con un hibrido, la madera me da cosita!!!
<unimix> Z37A, quedate tranquilo que hay mucho marketing para la gilada con el equipamiento
<unimix> Je ! Los hibridos son una maza
<Z37A> te lo dije, y son caros!!!
<unimix> pero si le tomas confianza a las maderas podes hacer maravillas (hasta llegar al green por lo menos)
<Z37A> sep es verdad
<unimix> pensa que nadie hace hoyo en uno desde el tee de salida, salvo en los par 3
<Z37A> si bueno, yo no aspiro a tanto!!!!
<unimix> asi que pegar largo esta bueno, pero nunca se llega al green en un par 4 o mayor
<unimix> con esto te quiero decir que comprarse equipo de ultima generacion y pegar como un animal no tiene mucho sentido
<unimix> el golf es un juego muy especial
<Z37A> lo que no tengo es un driver copado, si tengo 3 maderas copadas
<Z37A> si obvio, no sirve de nada darle con toda
<unimix> y la estartegia y el timing valen mas que un palazo
<Z37A> sep
<Z37A> yo me freno un toquesito en el backswing y el tiro me sale bien, si le doy de una la pifio
<unimix> mira, para poder aprovechar bien un driver tenes que estar jugando en canchas largas, sino con salir con madera 3 perdes, a lo sumo, 20 yardas pero ganas en control de la pelota
<unimix> esta bien eso de llegar a parar el backswing, no esta nada mal
<Z37A> lo que si me quiero comprar son zapatillas para salir a campo
<unimix> si, el calzado es fundamental, sobre todo en invierno
<Z37A> las zapatillas que tengo no sirven para pasto!!!!!
<unimix> mi recomendacion es que compres FootJoy
<unimix> o Adidas
<unimix> nunca Nike
<Z37A> Adidas, mis pies solo usan Adidas!!! jajajajaja
<Z37A> ya vi un par que me gustaron y no son muy caras (360$)
<unimix> Ok, son muy buenos zapatos/zapatillas
<unimix> nada caros
<PabloRubianes> me equivoque de canal?
<PabloRubianes> esto no es un canal de linux?
<Z37A> este mes pasado me compre 2 pares de adidas jajaja, me zapre mal!
<PabloRubianes> ustedes salen a la calle?
<unimix> ehhh, entraste en Golf Channel PabloRubianes :)
<Z37A> PabloRubianes, la informatica estresa, y el golf desestresa!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> ahhh no....
<Z37A> asi que tienen mucha relacion!!!!
<PabloRubianes> de hobby me estoy armando un servidor con una compu vieja en casa
<PabloRubianes> el sol hace mal :P
<Z37A> jajajajja
<unimix> Jajajajaaa !! Buenisimo !!
<Z37A> espera a trabajar y tener usuarios que te griten por telefono que algo no funciona
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, los tengo
<PabloRubianes> trabajar estresa la informatica no
<unimix> espera a atenderlos meintras caminas el fairway del hoyo 8
<unimix> te vas a quereer matar
<Z37A> jajajajjajaa
<unimix> y matarlos
<PabloRubianes> alla sale mucho jugar?
<unimix> maga de irrespetuosos ! :)
<PabloRubianes> aca tenes que vender un organo vital para hacete socio del club de golf
<Z37A> socio?????
<unimix> el green fee en general esta alrededor de $ 120.-
<Z37A> no hace falta
<unimix> en torneos abiertos
<Z37A> si hay mas baratos ayer me avisaron de un camp que esta 70$
<unimix> que hay y muchisimos
<Z37A> hay de todo
<Z37A> driving para tirar pelotitas nomas, en pleno puerto mader 30$ las 50 y 50$ las 100
<unimix> en general en el resto de Sudamerica jugar Golf es mas caro que en ARG
<unimix> En Peru o Ecuador en una epoca era prohibitivo
<PabloRubianes> si ya veo
<Z37A> o sea 10 U$S son 45$ARG
<Z37A> con 10 Dolares estas media hora tirando, y con 20 estas 3 horas jugando en el campo
<PabloRubianes> aca ni idea pero esta la imagen que para entrar al club de golf tenes que tener minimo un AUDI
<unimix> Ya te voy a sacar a pasear de dia PabloRubianes, cuando este por alla en Diciembre :p
<PabloRubianes> ese estandar
<PabloRubianes> unimix, salgo... mi novia sino me mata
<PabloRubianes> igual siempre me ligo algun correctivo
<unimix> o sea que te tienen que amenzar para que veas la luz del sol
<Z37A> ojo donde voy al driving tambien tiene ferraris y demas, yo entro con un gol y no pasa nada
<unimix> yo he ido al driving en tren y taxi
<PabloRubianes> ta bien eso
<unimix> si hay algo que me divierte es jugar con esos que gastan miles de u$s en equipamiento y les empatas el hoyo con palos berretas
<unimix> y despues te subis a un autito mientras ellos se van en un BMW
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja
<unimix> es deicr, en una cancha de golf somos todos iguales
<Z37A> jajajja, igual lo bueno de ser amateur y novato es que te dan 36 puntitos con los cuales ganas un torneo facil!
<unimix> la cancha demistifica, te deja al desnudo y la Ferrari o el Audi se quedan en la playa de estacionameinto
<Z37A> ajap
<unimix> asi que de nada le sirve al otro mas que para calmar su complejo de inferioridad
<Z37A> tenemos que salir unimix a un juego eh!!!
<Z37A> lo que si se sumaria uno mepa
<Z37A> te prendes para ir con otro informatico mas? uno de boldt
<unimix> sisi, vamos con quien quieras mientras no se zarpen transgrediendo la etiqueta del juego
<Z37A> jajaj, no este no pasa nada
<Z37A> tambien es un novato como yo
<unimix> nunca sabes quien esta en la cancha viendote
<Z37A> hace 1 año empezo a jugar, yo 2 meses ya jajja
<unimix> asi que hay que tener cuidado con lo que uno hace
<Z37A> si hay que mantener esos codigos
<unimix> igualmente, hace de cuenta que yo empiezo de cero
<Z37A> yo empiezo de 0 enserio!
<unimix> hace unos dos años masomenos que no le pego ni a una bolita
<Z37A> yo este finde salia a campo pro primera vez, peor me salio laburo!
<unimix> ya tengo abonos para el driving de la AAA, asi que solo me falta ir y empezar a pegar
<Z37A> AAA?
<unimix> tenes que saber esto, Z37A: Si el Golf interfiere en tu trabajo, deja el trabajo
<Z37A> jajajajajajjaja
<unimix> Asociancion Argentina de AGolf (se me escapo una A de mas)
<unimix> bueno chicos, me voy al sobre
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<unimix> Gracias por el buen rato
<Z37A> si yo igual, en otra seguimos debatiendo en el canal de golf, ejem digo ubuntu!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien me retiro....
<unimix> :) Abrazos y que descansen
<Z37A> chau
<PabloRubianes> chau
<zeroadrenaline> repito lo que dije ayer: cuando sale una juntada de birras ubunteras?
<chory> yo casi no tengo tiempo de salir :P tengo una familia q cuidar y mantener
<govatent> siempre es bueno una juntada :) Yo estoy en UDS en el momento. me encontré dos Argentinos.
<zeroadrenaline> bueno, juntada en lo de chory para que nos muestre como tiene tunneado su flamante kde!
<zeroadrenaline> :D
<govatent> :p
<govatent> a mi me gusta kde. pero uso gnome/unity. ase dos a~nos atrás usaba kde.
<govatent> en el otro canal irc de ubuntu que yo uso pusieron un bot para acer me burla de cuando usaba kde
<chloric> no se jode
<chory>  para mi le falta horno todavia ...
<govatent> me perdi algo?
<chory> con gnome3 dejaba la pc de 1 dia al otro y tenia gnome ocupando el 99% de cpu
<chory> y con unity me pasaba algo parecido ...
<chory> ahora uso KDE y ni un problema
<chory> uptime 12:05:47 up 2 days,  2:14,  3 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.12, 0.20
<chory> je, una joshita
<govatent> interesante. con 11.04 tenia bastante problemas con unity y 3d. pero ahora un unity 2d la compu me anda super veloz y sin problema
<chory> yo directamente 3d nada ...
<chory> pero es problema de los drivers de las placas nvidia serie 7
<chory> los que vienen en la mother ..
<govatent> si. yo estoy por comprar una notebook system76 para el fin de a~no
<chory> si moreno te deja :P
<chory> si la compras aca quizas te convenga aguantarte un poco ... asi se renuevan los cupos de importacion
<govatent> yo vivo en EEUU.
<chory> pq lo que hay en el mercado es lo que quedo ... y tener q elegir por algo q quedo en vez de lo q queres ...
<chory> ah ... estamos hablando de otro mundo
<chory> :P
<govatent> jajaja
<chory> para nosotros es ciencia ficcion
<govatent> lo se . :p
<govatent> estoy en uds ahora
<govatent> estuve en una cession de GPU drivers
<chory> UDS ?
<govatent> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<chory> estaba tratando de sacar algun University XD
<govatent> jaja
<govatent> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<chory> si volves traete tech y dolares ... q aca nos pusieron limite para comprar
<govatent> cuando compran en el país tambien?
<chory> a lso argentinos si, tenemos q fijarnos en la pagina de la AFIP cuando nos dejan comprar
<chory> si sos extranjero podes comprar hasta 5000 USD
<chory> pero dejemos de hablar de esto pq vamos a terminar hablando de politica XD
<chory> volviendo al tema de Gnome y KDE
<chory> la verdad, ahora gnome esta experimentando lo que le paso al KDE 4 al principio ...
<chory> y unity es algo parecido tb
<govatent> si. uusastes unity 2d? el que viene con 11.10?
<chory> si pero la verdad me era un poco incomodo
<chory> esta muy orientado como a tablet
<chory> no se ... muy acostumbrado a gnome viejo
<govatent> si. la verdad que uso mucho el teclado para trabajar y no me molesta mucho.
<govatent> mucho de unity se puede trabajar desde el teclado
<chory> no dudo de los proyectos de unity y gnome3 pero como que estan en la transicion todavia y le falta mejorar en la parte de rendimiento
<chory> la verdad personalmente odio la barra de aplicaciones
<govatent> si
<chory> obvio que mucho es costumbre ...
<govatent> jaja. a mi me gusta los tres: gnome 3, unity y kde
<chory> yo toda la vida utilice gnome
<govatent> so fanatico de software libre en general
<chory> es mas te digo desde la 5.10 :P
<govatent> yo tambien
<govatent> ayer a la noche instalamos 4.10 en virtualbox
<govatent> :p
<chory> en la empresa donde laburo, empezaron a proponer quien queria pasarse a linux para innovar (y tb para no pagar licencias)
<chory> y empezamos a utilizar mephis
<govatent> buenisimo!
<chory> como 1 año, despues pase a ubuntu y de ahi hasta ahora no sali de ubuntu
<govatent> me encata escuchar que empresas utilisen software libre
<chory> estaría bueno que lo hagan en el estado
<chory> pero lamentablemente hay intereses de por medio
<chory> aunque se de alguna localidades e intendencias que utilizan Software libre
<chory> y creo q el mayor problema para implementarlo es, la masividad de windows y el poco soporte o infraestructura que hay para llevar a cabo un proyecto de este tipo
<chory> aunque por ejemplo con el plan de las netbook se esta moviendo bastante
<chory> en el estado
<chory> yo trabajo en una empresa de tecnologia y como que es mas natural para nosotros ...
<chory> venimos con un paquete, linux y telefonos con android XD
<chory> pero lo que es administracion y finanzas es re complejo
<govatent> suena bueno
<govatent> che me tengo que mover de lugar para otra session. charlamos en un ratito
<alvarus> hola , alguien que me de una mano con el grub ?
<alvarus> por fa vo r...
<alvarus> hola , tengo un problema con el grub,  tengo una particion del disco con windows , queria saber si arreglo manualmente el grub afecto el inicio del win
<beuno> alvarus, depende
<beuno> de todas formas
<beuno> hagas lo que hagas
<beuno> podes volver a generar el grub
<beuno> asi que podes recuperar
<alvarus> vos decis que , la instalacion anterior de ubuntu queda a salvo , lo mismo que la de win?
<beuno> si, el grub siempre lo podes volver a re-generar
<beuno> la pegunta, es que queres arreglar "manualmente", y por que?  :)
<alvarus> claro , tengo instalado ubuntu y win , por alguna razón , el grub de de ubuntu empezó a joder (eso presumo) y no puedo iniciar ninguno de los sistemas :-/
<alvarus> por eso se me ocurrio lo de arreglar "manualmente"
<beuno> alvarus, que error te da?
<alvarus> error 17 , si mal no recuerdo
<alvarus> nota mental (ja, que mal , lo podria haber googleado antes)
<beuno> alvarus, cambiaste algo en la particion del disco?
<alvarus> mmm, no recuerdo exactamente , lo unico que haya sido cuando borre el kernel viejo
<beuno> alvarus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<alvarus> espero volver a la vida, por las dudas , antes me backapeo lo mas importante
<alvarus> beuno, pruebo con ese método y después te cuento
<beuno> dale
<alvarus> :)
<alvarus> beuno, beuno
<alvarus> se arregló , así literalmente se le dió por arrancar , no me preguntes como
<alvarus> lo último que hice fué , instalar ubuntu en otro  rígido y de allí explorar las distintas particiones , luego probé bootear desde el disco que tenía la falla con el grub y que casualidad , funcionó
<alvarus> safé de meterle mano al grub
<alvarus> de todos modos desde que hice la última actualización , tuve un par de trastornos y ni contar desde que borre los kernels antiguos :S
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-03
<luis_> Hola a todos, hace dias que no puedo solucionar el audio de mi laptop
<luis_> saqué win 7 e instalé ubuntu y no tiene audio, es mas no reconoce la tarjeta de audio
<luis_> alguien puede ayudarme?}
<Soulshaper> hola
<Soulshaper> alguien me puede ayudar?
<debsan> !ayuda Soulshaper
<debsan> !ask Soulshaper
<debsan> je me confundí de canal
<debsan> Soulshaper, que problema tenes ?
<Soulshaper> es algo sencillo pero molesto
<Soulshaper> viste las ventanas de dialogo para salvar un archivo?
<Soulshaper> bueno ,siempre me aparecen corridas y no se ve el boton de guardar
<Soulshaper> tenes idea de como arreglarlo?
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<invitado_web> Buenas noches. Hay alguien ?
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<mohammadetakie> ياجماعة شو عم تعملووووووو ؟
<virusuy> si, y dos muzas
<mohammadetakie> <virusuy>What I spoke?
<virusuy> mohammadetakie: no idea
<mohammadetakie> Do you speak Arabic?
<mohammadetakie> I want to speak in Arabic
<m4v> mohammadetakie: the arabic channel is #ubuntu-arabic, this is the Argentinian LoCo channel.
<mohammadetakie> There: I do not find the answer of a
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<virusuy-at-work> buen dia muchachos!
<unimix> virusuy-at-work, o/
<virusuy-at-work> tocó nick largo hoy :-D
<virusuy-at-work> unimix: +1 por avisar lo de la reunion de hoy !
<unimix> :D
<granjero> hola, una pregunta sobre unity. Cuando minimizo todas la ventanas abiertas y voy a la barra y doy click en el icono de cualquiera de las aplicaciones abiertas en lugar de maximizar solo la que selecciono, maximiza todas las aplicaciones. Ese es el comportamiento por defecto??? se puede cambiar?
<govatent> recien lo probe. a mi no me ace eso. pero yo uso unity 2d.
<govatent> no se si es different con unity 3d
<granjero> govatent, yo tengo unity 3d
<granjero> el que instala por defecto
<granjero> 11.10 instalacion limpia
<granjero> es un poco molesto ese comportamiento
<govatent> cuando estoy con una pc con unity 3d lo trato otra vez aver como me responde
<granjero> ok!
<granjero> =)
<govatent> lo estoy probando ahora. :) tengo unity 3d en virtualbox
<granjero> y govatent ? como se comporta en tu vbox?
<govatent> ahora te digo. estuve ocupado. ya lo ago
<govatent> solo me da una ventana
<granjero> =(
<govatent> voy a buscar en google
<granjero> tranqui
<granjero> es en una instalación de pruebas
<govatent> ah ok
<granjero> puede ser porque le mande compiz
<granjero> y cosas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-04
<unimix> estamos por comenzar la reunion sobre UbuCon conjuntamente con el LoCo Team de Uruguay en el canal #ubuntu-uy
<mmartinovic> buenas noches
<unimix> beuno, ping
<jarfuch> buenas noches, perdon pero acabo de llegar del trabajo :(
<unimix> estamos por comenzar la reunion sobre UbuCon conjuntamente con el LoCo Team de Uruguay en el canal #ubuntu-uy
<jarfuch> ok, alla voy
<alvarus> beuno , beuno
<alvarus> solucione lo del grub , bah se soluciono solo en realidad
<unimix> marianom, sismo, beuno buen dia. dense una vuelta por https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConSouthAmerica
<marianom> unimix: sweet
<granjero-> workaholics! =)
 * beuno looks
<virus-work> no beuno, no mires
<virus-work> !!! :-P
<beuno> /o/
<beuno>  /o\
<virus-work> como andas?
<beuno> bien bien, todavia un poco dormido hoy
<beuno> vos?
<virus-work> bien, jugando con Unix (AIX)
<virus-work> "jugando"
<beuno> epa, una dinosaurio!
<virus-work> casi, es la ultima version igual
<virus-work> a puro ksh, nada de bash
<virus-work> en un primer momento te queres matar, pero despues ya le agarras la vuelta , y hasta un poco de cariño demostras
 * unimix piensa que virus-work es masoquista
<virus-work> unimix: jaja por ?
<unimix> por AIX, durisimo, rudo, crudo
<unimix> comparado con otros Unix
<virus-work> jajaja
<virus-work> sin ser camisetero, como todo, tiene cosas muy buenas
<unimix> sure, pero nunca me gusto. Nunca logre buena quimica
<virus-work> jaja
<virus-work> es un OS para machos , pelo en pecho .. que no toman mate, lo comen con yerba y todo
<virus-work> :-p
<unimix> :)
<virus-work> se viene los viernes de Ramones en el trabajo
<niggadrenaline> virus-work: aca es el nigga-friday only hip hop and rap. :D
<niggadrenaline> and nigga talk day! IOU!
<wail> ;-)
<unimix> niggadrenaline, sos el Eminem del nigga-friday
<govatent> de que hablan?
<govatent> estoy entrando y saliendo de irc y veo solo partes de una conversación que se ve estrania
<unimix> govatent, esta todo encriptado, por eso no se entiende :p
<govatent> jajaja
<govatent> gk.c
<govatent> disculpa por eso
<niggadrenaline> unimix: IOU IOU IOU nigga-friday is in da house IOU IOU IOU
<niggadrenaline> govatent: nigga-friday represent! Speacking like the real one, you know what i'm sein? Respect my nigga! Respect!
<govatent> i am so lost. :P
<unimix> niggadrenaline, cambia de marca de chocolatada que te estas intoxicando :p
<virus-work> bueno señores, se definio que la 12.04 va a ser 1 DVD
<niggadrenaline> unimix: ajajajajajajajaj!
<niggadrenaline> virus-work: ya era hora!
<virus-work> va a ser 1 dvd y va a ocupar 750mb
<m4v> jeje
<unimix> y como va a aber lugar vuelven a meter APtitude, Synaptic y GIMP _p
<unimix> s7aber/haber
<m4v> al menos no hay que bajar 4gb de datos
<m4v> unimix: posta? o decís por decir?
<unimix> nahhh, solo para ejercitar la ironia :)
<virus-work> yo no hago ejercicio ni con la ironia unimix
<unimix> virus-work, no me digas que te dicen "ojota" ?
<virus-work> jqajajaj
<virus-work> nah
<unimix> metegol aunque sea (estaria bueno eso del metegol para despues de UbuCon)
<virus-work> se
<virus-work> buen aidea
<virus-work> buena*
 * virus-work se graba mentalmente que hoy tiene que instalarse un blog para poder escribir sus ideas
<virus-work> wow que viejo que esta Linus : http://www.flickr.com/photos/13825348@N03/6303410420/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-05
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> agradeceria si alguien puede ayudarme
<debsan> invitado_web, si no comentás el problema como querés que te ayuden ?
<invitado_web> gracias, nunca usé ningún linux y quiero empezar a usarlo, la ayuda que pido es sobre compatibilidad del sistema que vaya a instalar con mi procesador y mother
<debsan> invitado_web, qué procesador tenés ?
<invitado_web> mi procesador es intel pentium dual cpu E2180
<invitado_web> el mother es asus p5sd2, y la placa de video y de red son las que trae onboard
<debsan> invitado_web, ubuntu soporta i386 y amd64
<debsan> invitado_web, no estoy seguro, que placa tiene ?
<invitado_web> asus p5sd2-vm
<debsan> invitado_web, perame
<invitado_web> si
<debsan> perdona invitado_web esta es la pagina que deberías explorar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<invitado_web> gracias
<debsan> en general no creo que tengas problemas
<invitado_web> gracias debsan, voy a probarlo
<debsan> hace un par de años por ahí hubieras tenido más problemas. Bueno mucha suerte.
<debsan> oops
<virusuy> opa
<virusuy> se mueve esto a estas horas?
<debsan> virusuy, siempre, ah she
<virusuy> yo estoy todo el dia pero no estaba de madrugada.
<debsan> esa es mi hora jje
<virusuy> laburas de marugada?
<debsan> nono, duermo poco :)
<virusuy> jaja
<carlos_> Hola, necesito ayuda.... cómo puedo hacer para que mi tarjetawifi se active automaticamente al momento de iniciar sesión?
<carlos_> Pasa que en consola cada vez debo escribir: sudo modprobe rt2800usb para activarla manualmente...
<carlos_> ????
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-06
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos :)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-29
<invitado_web> tengo problema con el dash
<invitado_web> me aparece en blanco
<invitado_web> hola primero...perdon
<invitado_web> actualicé en una maquina del plan conectar igualdad -depot- al 12.04
<invitado_web> pero cuando uso unity me pone el dash vacio
<invitado_web> asi que lo uso en gnome, como puedo arreglarlo?
<invitado_web> he googleado, he reseteado el unity, y otras cosas que he visto por ahi.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-30
<cachencho> buenas noches. ¿como agrego el resuelto en el foro?
<cachencho> listo, ya lo encontré. gracias de todos modos!
<Espinillo> buenas
<Espinillo> necesito hacer una consulta con respecto a conexion de red, alguien puede dar una mano?
<Espinillo> hola, hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-31
<invitado_web> buenas
<JHOSMAN> buenas invitado_web
<Ppaer> Hola...problemas con RoseGarden
<Ppaer> Instale RoseGarden en Windows 8 el mejor sistema operativo...
<Ppaer> pero no tengo sonido...
<Ppaer> en GNU/Linux son felices ???
<Ppaer> Pucha queria probar el HoneyPot...alguno que se anime...adios.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-01
<WarMan> ente alguien sabe porque cuando cambio la mac address no me deja conectar al wifi y me dice puse mal la pass?
<sismo> Warman, debes tener un filtro de mac en el wifi, si el fw del wifi filtra la conexión por lo general lo informan con un error de contraseña al no poder establecer la conexión
<WarMan> si yo tambien pense en eso pero no
<WarMan> no tiene filtro de mac
<WarMan> alguna otra idea?
<sismo> Hola
<invitado_web> quiero aprender a operar en este sistema lguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-02
<Dyrk> Buen día comunidad, acabo de actualizar ubuntu 12.04 a 12.10, la sorpresa es que no puedo conectar a wifi, la señal la detecta y la contraseña es correcta. Alguna idea? Muchas gracias.
<Z-xoX-lOvE> 8
<Z-xoX-lOvE> Hi
<Z-xoX-lOvE> هل من اهد هنا
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-04
<L3B> Hola,soy novato,tengo una duda,"multicast",si solo conecto una sola maquina al router lo desactivo ???
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-30
<pipo> hola
<pipo> asus m4a87t athlon x2 2 gb ram
<pipo> qué le pongo?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-10-29
<gj84> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2015-10-31
<gera> Hola?
#ubuntu-ar 2017-11-05
<sonyvaiofs285b> hola hay alguine por aqui¿???
#ubuntu-ar 2019-10-30
<neoranger> uff! muertísimo éste chat!
